# How do I share folders in Windows 98/95/ME/2000 using VirtualBox?



## Simon34545 (Dec 3, 2018)

Guest Additions won't work... normally I would go to uploadfiles.io but internet explorer either can't find the URL or it can't display the webpage.
So how do I share folders?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 3, 2018)

Use Windows' built in folder sharing?
Although getting newer Windows versions to accept the outdated SMB and authentication might require some workarounds.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 3, 2018)

With the exception of Windows 2000 (VBox guest additions and folder sharing work in 2000, probably also NT4) the old SMB is probably the only way for exchanging files in both directions.

If you just want to get files into the virtual machine “burn” your files to a virtual CD/DVD aka iso-image and mount it in the virtual drive.

Edit:
You can also install KernelEx on Windows 98SE and ME and use Opera 12 / Firefox ESR 10. Internet Explorer 6 - the latest for 98/ME/2000 will likely not work with anything modern.


----------



## Simon34545 (Dec 3, 2018)

I used PowerISO to create an iso that I could insert but the VM said it did the disc was read-only.


----------



## Simon34545 (Dec 3, 2018)

In Windows 2000 I installed Guest Additions and nothing happened.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 3, 2018)

"I used PowerISO to create an iso that I could insert but the VM said it did the disc was read-only."
Of course. This is one-way road. Form the host to the VM. This is why I said "If you only want to get files INTO the VM".

I have a Windows 2000 VM running at the moment - with read/write access to the Linux host (bad feeling; thank goodness the Win2k is offline).

In VirtualBox main window right click on your Win2000 machine and choose settings. In the "*Settings*" window go to "*Shared Folders*" Add a new location and choose "Auto-mount".  After starting the VM your folder should be mounted as an additional drive (probably E.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeah, I don't think VirtualBox actually lets you burn files onto a mounted ISO. Would be a useful feature to have in some situations. But as KleinesSinchen said, it's one-way only.


----------

